# Internal cable routing grommets for reverb??



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

I am looking to add a grommet that angles downward down my seat tube to protect and direct a reverb stealth hose. I've read that a reverb has a 5mm hose. The only options available for sale I have seen are some giant frame ports that won't work, and a shimamo di2 guide which I would imagine has a much smaller hole for a wire vs the reverb hose. Maybe I'm not searching using the correct wording, but what are you guys using? I can't just use a standard auto grommet as it needs to direct it downwards. Thanks!


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Man I want to say that Clockwork just posted about this recently. Will see if I can find it.


----------



## Drew Diller (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah, this one: http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/dropper-post-cable-routing-1011460.html


----------



## SQUIRRELSHOOTR (Jan 8, 2013)

Drew Diller said:


> Yeah, this one: http://forums.mtbr.com/frame-building/dropper-post-cable-routing-1011460.html


Awesome! Thanks! I knew something like this had to be around, but search was bringing up too many to sort through.


----------



## jgrano (Dec 5, 2011)

I saw this up on August Bicycles the other month and thought it was pretty slick. Seems like a nice way to keep the stress down.


----------



## MannaDesigns (Mar 5, 2013)

Oh man that is rad - any idea where that comes from?


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Pretty sure Ceeway has those.


----------



## shirk (Mar 24, 2004)

Yep Ceeway.










What


----------

